# Richtiger Zeitpunkt fuer emerge world und welche Parameter

## scurrell

Wenn man sich sein System aufbaut steht irgendwann ein emerge world an.

Sollte das System vollstaendig sein, also mit KDE oder ...jedem seins...

Oder sollte das wold-update vorher gemacht werden ? 

Welche Parameter sollten angegeben werden ? (wenn die docs noch nicht ueberarbeitet wurden)

Sollte ein <emerge system> separat ausgefuehrt werden oder ist es bei den parametern fuer world-update mit drin ?

Um klarzustellen: Sicherlich gibt einen switch dafuer. Doch sollte man das system-update fuer sich allein ausfuehren ?

----------

## kurisu

Obgleich die letzte Neuinstallation bei mir schon eine Weile her ist, habe ich persönlich es immer so gehandhabt, ein world update erstmalig genau dann auszuführen, wenn das neue System nach erfolgter Einrichtung über chroot sauber eigenständig gebootet hat. Zugunsten der Fehlerminimierung noch bevor weitere umfangreiche Software installiert wird; ganz zu schweigen von X oder gar einer kompletten DE. Zunächst nur @system upzudaten dürfte hier im Normalfall wenig Sinn ergeben. Natürlich sollten die Konfigurationsdateien in /etc/portage zumindest rudimentär angepasst sein. Dann aber war es bei mir immer Zeit für ein:

```
emerge --ask --verbose --update --deep --newuse @world
```

Und ja, das @world Set beinhaltet @system.

----------

## scurrell

 *kurisu wrote:*   

>  Natürlich sollten die Konfigurationsdateien in /etc/portage zumindest rudimentär angepasst sein. 

 

Was ist damit gemeint ?

----------

## kurisu

Konkret gemeint ist damit die Konfiguration der USE-Flags und Keywords. Frühzeitig eingestellt erspart das Redundanz.

P.S.: Editiere deine Posts doch nicht permanent dergestalt, als dass der ursprüngliche Inhalt gänzlich flöten geht. Wenn du zusätzlich etwas zu sagen hast, kannst du das gerne tun. Um Verwirrung zu vermeiden, sollte die originäre Aussage jedoch weitgehend belassen werden.

----------

## haegar87

Ein Hinweis noch, ich persönlich schaue immer in die Updateliste um kritische Updates zu finden und die Vorab manuell durchzuführen.

gcc / libtool sind da zwei Kandidaten... sonst baut man eventuell (hängt von den Versionen ab) unnötig Teile des Systems.#

Da ist dann auch emerge -uavDN @system ganz nützlich (dann ist einfach die Auswahl kleiner und alle wichtigen Pakete sind in der Liste).

@system hat auch keine Nachteile da @world dann nurnoch den Rest updated.

----------

## scurrell

Und nach einem >emerge -uavDN world<

```
emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild
```

Dann sollte das System gereinigt installiert sein.

----------

